# Archives: August POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for August photo of the month here!  

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of AUGUST in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet

well here is my first nomination....

*Another day is over* 






By Chiller


----------



## nitefly

#3 in Beach-scapes..By Archangel


----------



## JohnMF

*EDIT*

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## JohnMF

suffering by djengizz


----------



## danalec99

1. Children of Hope (Baseco) _by PARC_


----------



## JohnMF

Da De Dum #3 by Zivlai


----------



## nitefly

number 1 in "some recent shots" by Raymond J Barlow


----------



## danalec99

My second nomination:
some new bromoils, with colored inks, _by terri_


----------



## photyo

#1 in beach-scapes by Archangel


----------



## Arch

Inside the old church (6) - Kenco


----------



## lostprophet

By Mentos 007

7. coast:


----------



## lostprophet

newfoundland pictures! (landscape photography) by elrafo


----------



## danalec99

Going home... by djengizz


----------



## dmmackey91

the end of the day by antarctican


----------



## ksmattfish

I nominate this untitled photo by Sharkbait.


----------



## carddesigner

#1 from "If you're fond of sand dunes" by Archangel.


----------



## AprilRamone

I've never done this before!  But, I was very awed by Bogdan Dinca's "Catalina"


----------



## terri

I nominate "Wedding Wood Print #7" by Anua.


----------



## Mohain

^^^ Superb choice terri. Stunning image.


----------



## terri

Mohain said:
			
		

> ^^^ Superb choice terri. Stunning image.


Yeah, Anja is an amazing talent, isn't she?


----------



## zombiekilla

kitten yoga by karissa

http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/1306-DSC_1618bsm.jpg


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Same ole flowers by* mysteryscribe





  Aaron By JEazy








Woodchuck by thebeginning


----------



## WNK

"One Way" by chakalakasp





"Bowmanville Zoo #4" by Chiller





"Angel Em" by jemmy





Those are my three for this month!  Good luck, guys!


----------



## Alison

Mohain - Hay Rolls


----------

